

Ask HN: What's the best browser-based IDE? - jasongullickson

I know I've seen several of these in the past but it's been awhile and I'm wondering what's the current "cream of the crop".  I'm looking for IDE's/development environments that run completely in the browser and are capable of building stand-alone apps and publishing them directly to the internet.  Something that can be used to develop an application with no reliance on local resources other than a web browser.
======
mbrubeck
<http://280atlas.com/> from the makers of the Cappuccino framework (currently
available as a $20 beta) is definitely among the cream of the crop at the
moment.

<http://pipes.yahoo.com/> is not a general-purpose programming environment,
but its in-browser IDE is certainly top-notch.

~~~
jasongullickson
I thought atlas was MacOS only?

~~~
mbrubeck
Looks like you're right. I'd only watched the demo video; I haven't used the
beta myself.

